# Smileys in String einbetten



## papabaer1707 (18. Sep 2011)

Hi, ich möchte die üblichen Smileys in einem String einbetten. Die gelingt mir (hoffentlich nur im Moment) so:


```
String.valueOf((char) 9786);
String.valueOf((char) 9787);
```

Damit erhalte ich jedoch nur 2 Varianten - kann man an die anderen auch gelangen? Habe da keine Möglichkeiten / Codes gefunden ...


----------



## Antoras (18. Sep 2011)

An welche anderen? Es gibt nur drei Smilies in Unicode. Smilies wie hier im Forum sind Grafiken, die durch mehrere ASCII-Zeichen repräsentiert werden und durch die Forensoftware durch Grafiken ersetzt werden.


----------



## papabaer1707 (18. Sep 2011)

Hm, wenn ich z. B. in Word :-| schreibe, wird dies umgewandelt in ein Smiley ... wäre ja möglich, dass diese Codierungen irgendwo hinterlegt sind.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Sep 2011)

> Hm, wenn ich z. B. in Word :-| schreibe, wird dies umgewandelt in ein Smiley


Und genau das macht Word für dich. Einen Zeichensatz dafür gibts nicht.


----------

